# Why Zebra 2 is the best? That's why:



## Grim_Universe (Aug 28, 2019)

In the process of making new sounds for my new cyberpunk piece I accidentally made a trombone preset. I just love this synth.


----------



## Uiroo (Aug 28, 2019)

awesome, do you mind sharing the patch?


----------



## Grim_Universe (Aug 29, 2019)

@Uiroo no problem:








Trombone 2.h2p


Shared with Dropbox




www.dropbox.com












Trombone 3.h2p


Shared with Dropbox




www.dropbox.com


----------



## kgdrum (Aug 29, 2019)

Great accident! Thanks


----------



## DivingInSpace (Aug 29, 2019)

The reason i really love it is that compared to Serum or Massive, even though it is a digital synth like them, it just sounds way more warm and organic with way less effort in my opinion. This patch is a pretty good example of that. Simply wonderful!


----------



## Saxer (Aug 29, 2019)

Great patch! What about a string section accident?


----------



## Grim_Universe (Aug 29, 2019)

I updated it (Trombone 3). Now it has less noise and a bit better MW response.
@Saxer haha. We'll see. Thank you!
@DivingInSpace you're absolutely right! I had to switch from Serum to Zebra just because Serum is digital to the bone. Pads and everything don't sound lively enough.


----------



## Uiroo (Aug 29, 2019)

Thanks for the patch, really cool 
I'll give Zebra more time, i like the sound but i'm just so used to serum.


----------



## EvilDragon (Aug 30, 2019)

Saxer said:


> What about a string section accident?








Corin Neff - The Zebra Orchestra


Buy The Zebra Orchestra here




esgalachoir.wixsite.com


----------



## kgdrum (Aug 30, 2019)

EvilDragon said:


> Corin Neff - The Zebra Orchestra
> 
> 
> Buy The Zebra Orchestra here
> ...




@Ed

Wow!!
Mario I am already a total U-he fanatic, this soundset is truly AMAZING!! 
Thanks for pointing this out,I am a bit surprised I have never heard about this.

Thank you


----------



## sostenuto (Aug 30, 2019)

Longtime Omni2 (many NI, Spire, etc.) yet always open to more u-he (_Repro 1-5 now_).

Was not aware of The Zebra Orch soundset, and now pulled toward Zebra2 .....  
Gets pricey fast, as Dark Zebra also seems a 'must'.


----------



## kgdrum (Aug 30, 2019)

Zebra & Dark Zebra are amazing as,unfortunately I'm by no means someone who can go beyond tweaking a preset blindly,lol
But when you start to see all of the possibilities Zebra & the community at large offers it's truly astonishing!
Don't overlook other U-he synths like Diva,Repro 1&5,Bazille,Ace and Hive 2(the only U-he synth I don't have yet).

Check this out:





Zebra Family Presets







u-he.com






@sostenuto
U-he has a survey running now,see here:









KVR Forum: Survey time! - u-he Forum


KVR Audio Forum - Survey time! - u-he Forum




www.kvraudio.com





If you complete the survey they will give you a 15% discount code that you can actually use multiple times the next few weeks.

*FWIW,If you buy Zebra and ZHZ(aka DarkZ) you will get Zebra3 when it's finally released for free!


----------



## Quasar (Aug 30, 2019)

Sounds great, and thanks for sharing it.

When I try and load either trombone I get a message that the preset was created with a much newer version of Zebra, and they don't play properly. So I checked and installed the latest: 2.8.0 Rev 7422. The error persists. Any other presets I have seem to work fine.


----------



## kgdrum (Aug 30, 2019)

*note*
For anyone looking to buy Zebra,they have a great discount program. 
If you have any type of old hw synth laying around, U-he gives you a $50 discount towards Zebra. Send them a picture(I have an old Casio CZ-1)they gave me the discount and they got me started with my U-he love affair!






404 Page Not Found | u-he


u-he makes creative software synthesizers and effects.



u-he.com


----------



## iliatilev (Sep 8, 2019)

amazing synth.. Better than everything i've tried.. You can do almost anything with it.. 👌


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Sep 8, 2019)

U-he are king of the soft synths (IMHO), and zebra is without doubt one of their best. Doesn’t stop me wanting to collect the rest of them though. Don’t discount their free options either. Completely agree with the above comments re digital vs warmer sound. Great “accident” @Grim_Universe and thank you for sharing.

PS. I also love Omni2 and would find it hard to choose between Z2 and O2 if I was forced to.


----------



## sostenuto (Sep 8, 2019)

SoNowWhat? said:


> U-he are king of the soft synths (IMHO), and zebra is without doubt one of their best. Doesn’t stop me wanting to collect the rest of them though. Don’t discount their free options either. Completely agree with the above comments re digital vs warmer sound. Great “accident” @Grim_Universe and thank you for sharing.
> 
> PS. I also love Omni2 and would find it hard to choose between Z2 and O2 if I was forced to.



Agree ! .... or put it another way .... had I started with Zebra2 instead of Omni, I'm sure it would be equally difficult to change. One issue ( _at my lower level of competency_ ) is serious amount of time, talent, energy to utilize both effectively .....


----------



## Parsifal666 (Sep 12, 2019)

sostenuto said:


> Was not aware of The Zebra Orch soundset, and now pulled toward Zebra2 .....
> Gets pricey fast, as Dark Zebra also seems a 'must'.



I've owned the Zebra Orchestra soundset for a couple of years now, excellent library.

I love Zebra so much I sold Omnisphere a few years back because I preferred it so much. Though Omni is a terrific synth, I just didn't get the warmth from it I do from Zebra. Plus, I studied Zebra intensively for weeks on ADSR, which made it my #1 anyway.


----------



## DivingInSpace (Sep 12, 2019)

Parsifal666 said:


> Plus, I studied Zebra intensively for weeks on ADSR, which made it my #1 anyway.



Did you just watch the free videos or the paid course they have?


----------



## GNP (Sep 12, 2019)

Omnisphere is a great synth, but I think what makes it stand out is the ability to make sounds from acoustic samples, unlike pure synths. I own both Omni and Zebra, and they work together extremely well, if you can play to their strengths.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Sep 14, 2019)

DivingInSpace said:


> Did you just watch the free videos or the paid course they have?



Get the paid courses, trust me on this my friend. As long as you're motivated and patient you'll learn a ton.

I'm an old hand by now at composing for money (though never too_* much *_money lol), and even I learned all kinds of super useful things by taking those courses.


----------



## chimuelo (Sep 28, 2019)

It actually replaced my SE-1Xs.
I did have to buy an SE-02 though because I need the contrast.
But ZHZ tracks with correct resonance the entire range of an 88 note zone.
Its also got separate oscillator glide and MSEG and OSC presets are a fast workflow.

I get great Subtractive Analog, polyphonic or monophonic, Wavetable, FM, and Additive synthesis, w/ great Diva and XMP Filters.

I actually retired Solaris after I learned my way around Zebra.

Now I use a small portable rack with hardware FX, and hardware modules, a single 8 zone MIDI Controller and Im fast at setting up and sound fierce.

Zebra3....who cares?


----------



## Grim_Universe (Jan 17, 2020)

If you guys want to check a track created with only Zebra2 sounds, check my thread please:





Eugene Latsko - F3ar-u


This is a cyberpunk style composition using only ONE synthesizer - Zebra2. Literally no samples or libraries were used here and all the sounds were made by me. This music is very important to me not only because I spent A LOT of time composing\sound designing it, but because it is not just a...




vi-control.net


----------



## Grim_Universe (Feb 5, 2020)

Sorry for reviving this theme again, but I have a lot of questions about a probably upcoming library:





A Zebra2 cinematic cyberpunk sound library. Questions for potential buyers.


After I composed I had a very positive feedback and some of guys suggested to make my own Zebra 2 sound library. Before I start to make it, I wanna say, that it will be top notch and one of the best on the whole market for sure, but it won't be really big, because each sound takes a lot of...




vi-control.net


----------



## PrinLee (Mar 14, 2020)

Should I purchase Zebra2 ? 10% off is good deal or anyone know where is cheaper ?


----------



## Daily Patcher (Mar 15, 2020)

PrinLee said:


> Should I purchase Zebra2 ? 10% off is good deal or anyone know where is cheaper ?




Buy second hand here or on KVR for the best price.


----------

